# Socket 939 Club



## spud107 (May 15, 2008)

thought about making one for a while, well here it is,
maybe it will be useful to share info as our platform still uses ddr, (& is slowly dying lol)
overclocking & memory tips would be handy,
maybe get a benchmark table going, will see how it goes,

my system is in specs,


----------

